# African Giant Black Millipedes for sale(soon,very soon)



## july_74 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been raising quite a large healthy colony of AGBs for over 10 years now. All organic vegetable diet. I have several for sale. I need to do an inventory of them to see how many boys and girls I have. I will post more information soon. I promise not to make you wait until Christmas. I also would like to trade someone some of my males for males or trade my males for females. I want to separate the males from the females and start a new colony in the other 55 gallon aquarium I have. I need some new studs to diversify the gene pool. Presently I have the colony in a 55 gallon aquarium with 8 to 10 inches of substrate. First instar millipedes appear almost nightly. Yes, I have many different ages. many, many of them. I will gather my facts, check my paypal account, and post when I have a correct count on the number of males and females, size, price, shipping, etc. etc. 
 until then..........


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 23, 2011)

Nobody likes a tease(I'm only teasing), where're the pics?  Looking forward to your male sale.


----------



## J Morningstar (Aug 23, 2011)

I have 12 adults right now, 6 males 6 females, can I ask the paramitiers of the environment you keep them under, I am trying to breed them myself. If I am successful I would love to give an exchange of gene pool a try.


----------



## krazycricket21 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have 10 sub adults that have been getting busy on a regular basis (still no babies that i can see though).  I would also be interested in a trade and possible adding to my group.​


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm crazy interested in getting some. hope to see them for sale soon!


----------



## Fyreflye (Aug 29, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> Looking forward to your male sale.


I agree, even though that's something i never thought i'd hear myself say.    I have 5 sub-adult ladies who will be looking for some action soon.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 29, 2011)

I was given some to breed, the deal is for me to keep a few offspring and give the rest back to the store, they said they didn't have time to mess with it.  I don't know what to expect.  Around how many eggs does a female have per, ...egg laying session, or is it kind of random, some here and there?  Good luck with the breeding, and I'm giving it a try too.


----------



## cereberous (Sep 10, 2011)

*cresteds to trade*

hoping for an update to this post cause i really want to buy some, or if someone wants, i have some adult crested geckos that im willing to trade, so far only have 3 millipedes (2 female , 1 male) and want more since they do well together with the crested geckos


----------



## KeithY (Sep 20, 2011)

I really want some as well! This is something I have wanted to try for a while!


----------



## komokenison (Sep 22, 2011)

When will they be ready and how much are you asking?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 24, 2011)

Galapoheros,
There's a good breeding article for this species in an old I-M with AGBs on the cover.


----------



## lunashimmer (Sep 25, 2011)

Ooooooh!  I am interested too!  How much will you be asking?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 27, 2011)

It's an old issue from December 2004.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## knowledge (Mar 18, 2012)

*Keep us informed on the pedes*

Ive been looking to get a few AGB's to breed myself just need a reasonable price it would be good to have some captive breed AGB's in the hobby


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Mar 18, 2012)

knowledge said:


> Ive been looking to get a few AGB's to breed myself just need a reasonable price it would be good to have some captive breed AGB's in the hobby


Please read the dates of the posts.  This thread is from August 2011.  There's no real reason to resurrect this thread.


----------



## 8+) (Mar 20, 2012)

As long as this thread has been resurrected...

I have several young all from the same couple. I would like to trade some with another breeder.

Please PM if interested!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## axle37 (Mar 24, 2012)

just curious, why is it that the domestic populations seem to be so drastically declining? or at least their availability for purchase


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 24, 2012)

Importation of exotic millipedes was banned several years back so hobbyists have to rely on captive bred specimens.


----------



## axle37 (Mar 25, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> Importation of exotic millipedes was banned several years back so hobbyists have to rely on captive bred specimens.


well then i hope someone is successfully breeding them!


----------



## belljar77 (Mar 25, 2012)

I've had some luck


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 27, 2012)

Braggart  Have you had anymore crawl their way to the surface?


----------



## belljar77 (Mar 27, 2012)

I've seen three little ones, and the female keeps uncovering eggs when she burrows.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 2, 2012)

belljar77 said:


> I've seen three little ones, and the female keeps uncovering eggs when she burrows.


Cool. Can you tell us what your set up is like?


----------



## belljar77 (Apr 2, 2012)

They're in a five gallon tank about half full of a peat/coir mixture and rotting oak wood and leaves. I keep it fairly moist, and the temperature stays in the mid seventies for the most part. They eat huge amounts of greens (pretty much whatever the beardie and tortoise are eating) and dog food.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 3, 2012)

belljar77 said:


> They're in a five gallon tank about half full of a peat/coir mixture and rotting oak wood and leaves. I keep it fairly moist, and the temperature stays in the mid seventies for the most part. They eat huge amounts of greens (pretty much whatever the beardie and tortoise are eating) and dog food.


Thanks. I have 7 sub-adults. My set up is very similar. What type of greens. Are they organic?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 3, 2012)

Nearly any type of greens, sans iceberg lettuce(nutritional value of plastic).  Organic is good but it means different things in different places.  It's supposed to be grown pesticide free but regardless should be washed before being eaten/fed.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 4, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> Nearly any type of greens, sans iceberg lettuce(nutritional value of plastic).  Organic is good but it means different things in different places.  It's supposed to be grown pesticide free but regardless should be washed before being eaten/fed.


Thanks. Always good to get as much info as possible. I am doing something right because I am getting babies.


----------



## SDCPs (Apr 7, 2012)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Thanks. Always good to get as much info as possible. I am doing something right because I am getting babies.


How moist do you keep your enclosure? I frequently let the top layer of leaves dry to prevent foot rot. Good/bad idea?


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 7, 2012)

SDCPs said:


> How moist do you keep your enclosure? I frequently let the top layer of leaves dry to prevent foot rot. Good/bad idea?


Mine is always moist because of minimal ventilation. I keep the mold down with isopods and springtails.


----------

